# Windows 7 - DirectPlay???



## 14943 (4. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe ein großes leid, ich möchte gerne wieder die alten klassiger spielen, leider aber brauchen diese sehr offt das alte "DirectPlay" zum verbinden. Habe gersten google auf den kopf gestellt. Das ergebniss war das ich das Protokoll "IPS/IPX" für Vista gefunden habe (32bit). Habe das auch so alles eingepflanzt in mein System und dann auch der Netzwerkkarte eingetragen, aber leider hat es das spiel nicht bemerkt (AoE 2 v1.03c).

Lasse meine Spiele gerade alle über ein Virtuellen PC laufen mit XP, das läuft auch so weit alles, aber leider mit recht vielen abstürzen und auch die Geschwindigkeit ist nicht die die es sein sollte. Alles rund um Grafik das geht.

Frage: hat wer eine gute Lösung oder eine Idee wie ich die alten Spiele auf Win7 (32bit) zum laufen bringen kann?


----------



## mmayr (4. Februar 2010)

Um welche Spiele gehts denn?


----------



## 14943 (4. Februar 2010)

Siedler 3, AoE II, C&C, eben so die guten alten


----------



## 14943 (6. Februar 2010)

Hat keiner eine Idee oder Anregungen?


----------



## Green_Raptor (6. Februar 2010)

um das problem vlt komplett zu umgehen. hast du mal über die möglichkeit nachgedacht ein altes OS (xp, w2k) als zweitsystem zu installieren und da die spiele drauf laufen zu lassen. einziger nachteil: du musst halt immer neu starten wenn du zocken willst. find ich aber nicht soo dramatisch.


----------



## 14943 (6. Februar 2010)

Ja das ist wohl so das einzige was mir übrig bleibt.


----------



## klefreak (6. Februar 2010)

vmware player3.0 und darin ein windows xp?

--> sollte sehr stabil laufen..
(habe selber ein Linux und ein XP laufen und das rennt sehr stabil..)

mit meinem "alten" E6850 und nehr HD2900 hatte ich innerhalb der Vm ca 2600 3dmark06 Punkte, sollte also ausreichen für diene Spiele..

lg

EDIT:  VM ware Player3 kann man nach registartion auf der vm-ware seite gratis runterladen und auch gratis benutzen..


----------



## 14943 (6. Februar 2010)

Gut, danke, werde es mal testen ob ich mehr Performance bekomme.


----------



## 14943 (7. Februar 2010)

Habe leider ein Problem mit der Installation von der Software bekomme ein kleines Weißes Fenster und nach 1min kommt dann "Error UI Timed out" muss ich vorher noch was instillieren?


----------



## klefreak (7. Februar 2010)

also es sollte außer dem DOnwload nichts zusätzliches benötigt werden..

eventuell mal die installation als "administrator" starten?

EDIT: 

läuft dein win7 rund?
ist das system übertaktet?
eventuell im abgesicherten modus die installation starten?
eventuell nen 2. benutzer (admin) in win7 anlegen und dort dann den player "für alle benutzer" installieren (danahc den überflüssigen USer wieder löschen..
--> dein problem klingt so, als ob dein WIndows "installer" probleme hat..

EDIT2:  hab das zu deinem Fehler gefunden:
--> http://communities.vmware.com/message/1279917;jsessionid=2422697B4D2EF8818EA96E222C8BA2E2
--> eventuell hilft es, wenn du mit IE anstelle von firefox downloadest

--> oder die UAC (usercontrollsteuerung) deaktivieren.
http://www.freesoft-board.to/f287/problem-vmware-player-fehler-bei-der-installation-463893.html


ps:
hab den vmwareplayer bei mir auf nem WIn7 Prof 64bit gerade vor wenigen tagen erfolgreich isntalllieren können.


----------



## 14943 (7. Februar 2010)

Also mein System ist voll OK, so glaube ich 

Habe auch die seiten gelesen aber habe immer noch diesen Fehler.
Habe die anderen Tipps auch schon versucht aber leider ohne erfolg.

Habe hier jetzt mal die genauen Bilder falls einer damit mehr anfangen kann.
Hatte mir auch die workstation heruntergeladen aber auch da der selber Fehler, denke mal das es was mit flash oder HTML, java was sein wird, weil die Setups möchten beide ins Netzs, ich lasse sie auch aber dann eben immer die Fehler.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klefreak (7. Februar 2010)

wie schaut es im abgesicherten modus aus?

so wie ich das deute, spinnt der installer bei dir, da 
A: Win7 spinnt
B: HTML, java... spinnt??

mfg klemens

ps: mir fällt da leider auch nix dazu ein, außer..
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FamilyID=5a58b56f-60b6-4412-95b9-54d056d6f9f4

scheint der neueste zu sein.. --> damit könntest du den installer, fals er in deinem system defekt ist "reparieren"


----------

